
Concurrency in Erlang and Scala: The Actor Model - yanivlib
https://rocketeer.be/articles/concurrency-in-erlang-scala/
======
yousry
Developing Scala Web and desktop Applications for a long time I thought Actors
are sufficient models for concurrency. Than I got into contact with
OpenCL/CUDA SIMD processing and now I think that many techniques for parallel
data computations like workgroups, item sizes, momory types, barriers are
missing from this concept. Concurrency is not only about reactivity but also
about processing speed and distribution.

